# USB OTG on older lumias?



## Lanex777 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello, now we have lumia 950 and 950XL which run the same OS build and have somewhat similiar hardware as older lumias. We also have interop and full unlock, so is it possible to import drivers from them?


----------



## dxdy (Dec 25, 2015)

not possible because hardware, not OS...


----------



## jhoff80 (Dec 25, 2015)

Also, USB-C Dual Role is not the same as USB-OTG.


----------



## Lanex777 (Dec 26, 2015)

But why android devices with similar hardware , usb type, same processor and stuff have OTG working? Do they have special hardware for this?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 27, 2015)

Which?


----------



## Lanex777 (Dec 28, 2015)

My friend's HTC Desire 816 is pretty similar to my lumia 640 XL, and OTG works on his device. BTW, HTC One M8 has OTG support, and it seems that windows version doesn't.


----------



## MrCego (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, look like Microsoft doesn't support OTG in WP.  It has dismantled a myth then.


----------



## ben3094 (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm sceptical... My Lumia 925 has a Snapdragon S4 which is described as USB OTG compatible....


----------



## raghulive (Mar 24, 2016)

ben3094 said:


> I'm sceptical... My Lumia 925 has a Snapdragon S4 which is described as USB OTG compatible.... [/QedUOTE]
> it may not be hardware issue ,it requires drivers that will come with firmware, MS had no intention to support older devices with new features like ,call recording,USB-OTG,etc,no firmware updates for older devices ,may be feedback may help on this

Click to collapse


----------



## djamol (Dec 13, 2016)

nguyenloc98 said:


> my Xiaomi Mi4 when running miui 8 supported otg, but when running windows 10 rom, it doesn't, so it think not just hardware but also software

Click to collapse



Exactly


----------

